# American Idol - how much longer?



## blhowes (Jan 16, 2008)

As I'm sure you all know, being rivoted to your TVs last night to watch the start of yet another season, last night was the first night of American Idol. Whooppee!!  

NOT! There are a few things in life that truly amaze me. One of those is that American Idol has started yet another season. I just can't see the appeal of this show. It was ok for one, maybe two seasons, but its like a boomerang, it just keeps coming back. 

If you had to predict, how many more years do you think the show will run?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 16, 2008)

We have this sort of thing over here on shows like the X-Factor. I can't stand them.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 16, 2008)

it definitely bombed last night.


----------



## caddy (Jan 16, 2008)

The show itself is a study in human depravity as well as the need most all people have in wanting to be "_somebody_." It is scary, funny the amount of deluded personalities that are out there, what they will subject themselves to for their 45 seconds of "fame."


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 16, 2008)

"Tōō" as in too long


----------



## Megaloo (Jan 16, 2008)

The only thing funny about the show are the try outs!!!!!!!! 
It is so funny that you started this thread for I just read that the next season just began, and I was thinking,_ ALREADY!!! Don't they ever get a break!?!? They're not even in the military. _NOT that I watch the show, I don't even have cable....seriously.


----------



## raekwon (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm going to say ~3 years or so.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 16, 2008)

As long as America is guilty of national sins (p0rnography, abortion, etc.) then we will suffer the wrath of God in the form of American Idol, Hillary and Barack, Paris, Brittany, other 'reality' shows and Faux News. Turn on the TV and choose your punishment.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 16, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> As long as America is guilty of national sins (p0rnography, abortion, etc.) then we will suffer the wrath of God in the form of American Idol, Hillary and Barack, Paris, Brittany, other 'reality' shows and Faux News.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't even stand to watch the previews of the show..and this isn't the only one..most all the reality TV shows make my skin crawl.

I was flipping through channels the other day and came across "Real Housewives" or something like that..it made me sad for them and the kids. They were asking the son, who is in his 20's, what he looks for in a woman, and he was like, "short term, I'm looking for that blonde, big busted, stripper looking girl" and they asked, "you wouldn't want that long term?" He said "No, I don't think I'd like it long term." then they put the camera on his mom..and that is exactly what she looked like..as she was dancing around the bar, and within a few minutes the camera shows her husband heading out to the dance floor with another woman, and goes back to the wife watching this other woman dancing on her husband the way she was dancing on other men..and she comments, "Oh, I'm not jealous of these other women" then heads over towards her husband and her words speak to her heart..that it really does bother her to see her husband dancing w/ other women and having other women dancing on him. "What do you think your doing dancing with these other women like this?" and she started dancing up on him and laid a lip lock on him as if to to 'show' this other woman he's taken.

And it's like the son knew deep down in his heart, that his mom's actions were sinful, and wouldn't want that in a wife fro himself, as her need for attention and love was so great that he could never fully meet that need.

All of it really showed that deep hole in their hearts that only Christ can fill..


----------



## Stephen (Jan 16, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> As long as America is guilty of national sins (p0rnography, abortion, etc.) then we will suffer the wrath of God in the form of American Idol, Hillary and Barack, Paris, Brittany, other 'reality' shows and Faux News. Turn on the TV and choose your punishment.



Don't forget Rudy Guiliani, Mitt Romney, and McCain.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 16, 2008)

By the grace of God I have NEVER seen a single episode of the show!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 16, 2008)

American Idol? Isn't that the pop tripe machine that spewed out the ilk of Kelly Clarkson and other completely irrellevant "artists" (so called)?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

-I like Kelly Clarkson, Carrie Underwood, and Jordin Sparks.

-90% of those trying out know they aren't any good and are just being silly

-The 10% that aren't any good and don't know it need to be told

-Watching this show with our girls leads to some great conversation about life, people, and sometimes God

I even like Fox News! What others news media is *better* than Fox, I mean seriously? No other TV, or new papers news is better, not even close. 

Maybe I'm not as Holy as some of you?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 16, 2008)

Ouch, ouch, ouch Adam! You pulled out the 'not as Holy as you' stone and tossed it. I haven't had that thrown at me in years. Yipes! I'm sorry man, I should have warmed up my hands before I milked your sacred cow. Stand down big fella!

Watch if you must American Idol, I'm fine with that (though I suggest you go to your doctor for regular Supplemental Intelligence injections to replace what you've lost.) It's entertainment.... I guess (100 years ago we used to run retiring steam engines into each other for amazing crashes, that was called entertainment. Some people even spoke about God when they saw it.) but don't tell me Faux News is better than the Enquirer or the Star, no sir! (Who do you think is stealing from whom?)

I pray you ARE holier than me but put those big guns away. I'll try not to pick on American Idolatry again. Oooops, I'm hopeless Adam, I'm a victim of my own discernment. Hugs and kisses.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 16, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> By the grace of God I have NEVER seen a single episode of the show!



Me too.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 16, 2008)

Well I wasted 2 hrs of my life last night watching. I think a wise person might wait till they get down to about 10 or fewer people if they want to watch it at all. I think my problem with it is I can almost quote every thing that the three judges are about to say before they say it. They have become cliche.

And I DO watch Fox but I am over thinking they are unbiased. 

I always try to see what the enemy is thinking so I watch some CNN and some MSNBC too.

All of that is making me very unholy I am afraid.


----------



## etexas (Jan 16, 2008)

Megaloo said:


> The only thing funny about the show are the try outs!!!!!!!!
> It is so funny that you started this thread for I just read that the next season just began, and I was thinking,_ ALREADY!!! Don't they ever get a break!?!? They're not even in the military. _NOT that I watch the show, I don't even have cable....seriously.


True the try outs are funny, I mean, watching their dreams get destroyed......ooops! Did I type that "aloud!"


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

Bob, this thread was just going on and on about how *obvious* it was that AI is terrible seemingly suggesting that those who watch it are in the very least "missing the boat" or at worst "poor Christians". You can't deny that it's at least "snobby" in it's rhetoric.

So I sort of posted back in like manner with the "Holy" comment. What I'm saying/asking is a flat out question, "do you (or whom ever) believe that it's un-Christian to watch AI?" It certainly seems like it reading this thread.



> 100 years ago we used to run retiring steam engines into each other for amazing crashes, that was called entertainment. Some people even spoke about God when they saw it.



Even though that comment sort of annoys me, are you saying crashing trains into each other is also sinful in some way? This all reads to me like the secular "pop music snob" message forums out there that spend countless hours slamming AI because the music isn't "cool enough" except here we can throw sinful into the mix of the discussion as well.

What about the Christians who try out or (GASP) get on the show? What about the Christian girl who won the whole thing last year? Are her parents evil doers who contributed to her backsliding?

Not liking the show is fine, pointing out it's faults is acceptable, but the attitude that this show is "teh evilll" is hard to swallow when we can praise fine drink and tobacco (in moderation of course) or other TV shows and movies (mature or "R" rated) and heavy metal music and hair bands.

If all I did was make a few others here who may watch the show feel a little better, then that's good enough for me. You aren't a lesser Christian if you watch this show and if that isn't what everyone was implying in this thread you're going to need to trust me that it is exactly how it was all coming across.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

etexas said:


> Megaloo said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing funny about the show are the try outs!!!!!!!!
> ...



I've had many a dream destroyed and I've survived. I've had them destroyed by people that I thought supported me before hand! They weren't destroyed by people that I saw do the exact same thing to others on live TV six years running.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 16, 2008)

houseparent said:


> -
> 
> ......Maybe I'm not as Holy as some of you?




I wouldn't say that brother. Frankly, you're probably a much better man than I am.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 16, 2008)

I think maybe it is legal but not profitable at times. 

What you said about getting in discussions with young ladies about things you see is absolutely a great point and an excellent use of such time. There were a lot of life lessons that could have been gleaned last night.

I am just tired of finding myself watching a man in drag sing or a man getting his chest hairs removed, or some sadly unaware person who has been talked into trying out so his friends could laugh at him etc. 
Really unholiness isn't what I was ranting against.

I think Daughtry and Carrie Underwood and others have really impressive talent. I thought that brunette that sang Somewhere Over the Rainbow could really sing and it was sad the way she was marketed as a tart.
That is why I am thinking of just watching the end. 
Skip the Sanjayas is all I am sayin'.


----------



## KMK (Jan 16, 2008)

I voted 'at the rapture' because this show will bring on the Great Tribulation! In fact, I believe Paula is the Harlot, Randy is the false prophet and Simon is the beast himself! But thankfully Ryan will ride out on his white horse and save all those who received the mark of the beast in their eyeballs by watching the tryouts.

I just can't figure out how Sanjaya fits in to the scheme.

God help us all...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

> What you said about getting in discussions with young ladies about things you see is absolutely a great point and an excellent use of such time. There were a lot of life lessons that could have been gleaned last night.



Thanks! Working with teens I've learned (over 15 years) that it's much easier to watch some pop culture stuff with them and then discuss it than it is to ban it and insist unsaved people bow to my standards. 



> I am just tired of finding myself watching a man in drag sing or a man getting his chest hairs removed, or some sadly unaware person who has been talked into trying out so his friends could laugh at him etc.



Great points and just some of the ones my wife and I point out and discuss with our girls.Daughtry is very good as well, as is Katherine Mcphee (somewhere over the rainbow girl) who I had forgotten to say I also like.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 16, 2008)

Adam,

for me, there are many such shows on TV, this being only one, that show the depth of depravity of mankind in general. I personally don't think the show is evil in and of itself, it's just like most things today on tv when I watch them, the light shining on it shows it all that much more..

And in that it brings about discussions between you and your kids on various topics is great. many of the shows I watch with my kids do the same thing..my kids don't like AI, but they do like "America's Next Top Model" where we can sit and discuss the various attributes of each of the girls beyond their looks..and even their looks and how most of them discuss feeling as if their looks define who they are as a person..

but none of that mean's I am more "holy" than anyone else, it's just what I see when I watch it..it could be I look for it..so I can discuss these various topics with my kids..from a Biblical world view.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> houseparent said:
> 
> 
> > -
> ...



Thanks, but I know I have a long, long way to go. I was just being sarcastic because this thread had me rolling my eyes pretty hard.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 16, 2008)

Adam, nobody in this entire thread called anyone's sanctification into question. No one drew any conclusions about it effecting our regenerate understanding or cognitive commitment to the faith. You tossed out the word 'holy' thereby implying that others like me were questioning the sanctification of another based on their Idol habit.

Adam, you and I are Baptists turning Presbyterian, we are preterists, reformed, love the Word and have strong burdens for children at risk. I love you, respect you and would challenge anyone who would question your sanctification .
Having said that, you like American Idol and I, in the words of Homer Simpson, think it's the 'suckiest suck that ever sucked'. I am grateful that I have a forum where I can voice my biased, passionate and somewhat rude opinion. The show has had a low rated start and I hope it gets canceled before supper. I love you, I hate the show. 

(Isn't it cool when moderators fight over such silly things. I'm having fun.)


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

BJClark said:


> Adam,
> 
> for me, there are many such shows on TV, this being only one, that show the depth of depravity of mankind in general. I personally don't think the show is evil in and of itself, it's just like most things today on tv when I watch them, the light shining on it shows it all that much more..
> 
> ...



Yes, I have to watch "Top Model" as well! Now there's a show I can't stand (lol) and could make "sinful" arguments about (the girls get naked way too often) but working with young girls who enjoy it I suffer through it (or my wife does when I walk out) in order to shine some light of truth here and there. 

This whole discussion plays into my thread about wanting to be a monk sometimes! I can handle kids and their needs so much more than adults and their pronouncements and judgments.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 16, 2008)

TOP MODEL????????????? 

I give up. I'll be in the pub.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Adam, nobody in this entire thread called anyone's sanctification into question. No one drew any conclusions about it effecting our regenerate understanding or cognitive commitment to the faith. You tossed out the word 'holy' thereby implying that others like me were questioning the sanctification of another based on their Idol habit.
> 
> Adam, you and I are Baptists turning Presbyterian, we are preterists, reformed, love the Word and have strong burdens for children at risk. I love you, respect you and would challenge anyone who would question your sanctification .
> Having said that, you like American Idol and I, in the words of Homer Simpson, think it's the 'suckiest suck that ever sucked'. I am grateful that I have a forum where I can voice my biased, passionate and somewhat rude opinion. The show has had a low rated start and I hope it gets canceled before supper. I love you, I hate the show.
> ...



Bob

I don't and didn't want to "fight" about it. I simply was insulted at the tone of the thread (not just by you) and felt a need to stand up for those who may watch the show. 

You certainly did not question anyone's sanctification, and my "holy" comment was overly strong and I am sorry for that as I posted it in frustration in attempt to slap back boldly (which unfortunately still is my nature).

Apologizing right now to those who said this, but the "by the grace of god" comments may have gotten to me more than any other because they seem to imply that God unmercifully allows me (and others) to watch the show. Also, one of the best kids I've ever worked with in my entire life, a Christian girl I am so proud of, tried out for this season!

I get highly annoyed at the alcohol threads around here but never say anything (any more) so I suppose that's another reason I took it personal. I enjoy your fellowship and all we have in common as well and if AI gets canceled it won't bother me in the least.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 16, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> TOP MODEL?????????????
> 
> I give up. I'll be in the pub.



I'll buy you one, Bob!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> TOP MODEL?????????????
> 
> I give up. I'll be in the pub.



Bob

I would normally agree with you 100% but I don't think you're taking my job into context. I've seen so many Christian house parents fail their kids miserably by insisting the kids meet their Christian standards, no questions asked. If you sit and subject yourself to what they like and try to teach them why it's wrong it works so much better. Do Christian missionaries to foreign lands get off the plane and instantly tell the natives everything that's wrong with their customs and life styles?


----------



## BJClark (Jan 16, 2008)

BobVigneault;



> TOP MODEL?????????????
> 
> I give up. I'll be in the pub.



LOL, yes, it's for Cover Girl Make-up, Tyra Banks hosts the show..and about the only thing I can say good about her is that she doesn't only pick 108 lb 5'10 women to be on the show (though many of them are), she has had some 140-150 lb women (they call them plus size women) which she resents..as she's 160 lbs..she's been known to tell these young ladies it's not just about the outward appearance in being a model, it's also whats inside because if you don't have the personality where it comes through in the photos you'll never make it as a model (at least for cover girl, which she represents) because people there won't want to work with them.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 16, 2008)

What? Are you telling me that natives in foreign jungles are watching American Idol?

Actually Adam, I thought I over reacted and used marginally naughty words. {As a moderator I must do the uncomfortable and ban myself from further participation in this thread.}


Pastor Ivan, I'll take you up on that drink. I promise I won't tell your congregation..... baptist boy.

Seriously, it's time we meet at Chile's again, or somewhere near Beloit.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I guess I just want to see us all hold to such high standards in every walk of life and in every discussion here on the PB. Since I know that won't and can't happen I don't find it fair for certain things to be judged more harshly than other "sacred cows".


----------



## Ivan (Jan 16, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Actually Adam, I thought I over reacted and used marginally naughty words. {As a moderator I must do the uncomfortable and ban myself from further participation in this thread.}



I'll join you. Adam, I have nothing but respect for what you do for a living. God bless you and your wife as you seek to lead these young ladies to Christ and an abundant life.



> Pastor Ivan, I'll take you up on that drink. I promise I won't tell your congregation..... baptist boy.



Shhh...speak quietly.... I had one beer (Spotted Cow) on Christmas. First one in over a year. Most, if not all, of my congregation don't really have a problem with a drink or two, at least that's the expression I get. Drunkenness is another matter and that subject has been thoroughly discussed on PB. 

As to meeting, if you are able, a good time for me to meet would be a Wednesday after I get off work at 5pm. I've got a two hour window before evening services and don't care to drive back home.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

I appreciate the kind words Pastor but know I wasn't begging for them. I simply found some comments a bit harsh or over the top in regard to a talent search show.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 16, 2008)

houseparent said:


> I appreciate the kind words Pastor but know I wasn't begging for them. I simply found some comments a bit harsh or over the top in regard to a talent search show.



And I do believe they were perhaps words "spoken" tongue-in-cheek, but what I said about your work was not. They are heart-felt. Frankly, I could not do what you do.


----------



## tdowns (Jan 16, 2008)

*What's good about it.....*

* Fun to see people chasing their dreams, of using their talents.

*Fun to watch people having fun.

*Makes so much money, that the tiny percentage they give to charity, feeds the hungry, houses the homeless.

*Allows my fried brain a chance to rest......


----------



## blhowes (Jan 16, 2008)

Just came from a company meeting and caught up on what I missed in the thread. Interesting.

I can only speak for myself, but for me, I don't NOT watch American Idol because of it being a sinful show or anything, I see it as entertainment...which, for me, isn't entertaining any more. Its (for me) boring and monotonous. Its like watching the same rerun of a Leave it To Beaver show too many times. 

I commend you, Adam, for making good use of your time with the girls you work with. I also admire you for having the intestinal fortitude to be able to sit through such a boring, monotonous show and appear to your girls to be enjoying it (jk).


----------



## Richard King (Jan 16, 2008)

ADAM! I am home today because in my line of work bad weather means no work sooooo I have the FOX news on with the Shep and what do you supposed he just announced?

He is about to have the obscene gesture girl on his show. Ain't that America?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

lol-I enjoy parts of it, and roll my eyes at some it. Our girls clearly enjoy it more than I do, but I am not saying I don't enjoy it. I can understand the point of it being monotonous, I really can and not liking it is certainly fine with me too. Maybe some of the comments were "tongue in cheek" and if so I apologize for getting annoyed with them.

I feel for my girls way, way more than anyone that tries out for American Idol and sadly (not talking about the PB mind you) I don't see the concern for them by others like I do for the simple minded goofs that think they can sing and have to be told that they cannot.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

Richard King said:


> ADAM! I am home today because in my line of work bad weather means no work sooooo I have the FOX news on with the Shep and what do you supposed he just announced?
> 
> He is about to have the obscene gesture girl on his show. Ain't that America?



That's silly, no doubt about it, but besides that girl (if it's the same one I'm thinking it is) seeming to be disturbed in some way, I thought she could sing! She did indeed sound similar to Grace Slick. The judges told her that she wasn't right for AI and while I agree with the points they made I think she should have made the first round. Her "craziness" might even be marketable in a way. 

Thing about Fox News, CNN, MSNBC, etc. when you have to find news to broadcast 24/7 you are bound to have some foolishness quite often.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

In case anyone cares, my predictions are-

The winner will be-

Kristy Lee Cook

A favorite that will go far is

Brooke White


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

Also, while the ratings were slightly down from last year, it's still killing everything else.



> FOX and "Idol" dominated the night with a 17.8 rating/26 share in households and 33.2 million viewers (down about 11 percent from last year's 37.4 million).


----------



## puritan lad (Jan 16, 2008)

The only reason that American Idol is still on the air is that, in order to take it off, you'll have to replace it with something. What could we actually replace it with. Seen any decent shows lately?

On a related note, does anyone really care about the writer's strike?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

I care about the writers strike ending because of my Battle Star Galactica! There's an awesome show I'd take over Idol any day, as well as Prison Break, LOST, and a few others.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 16, 2008)

The writers strike really doesn't bother me very much, although I think it would be a great time for them to bring in NEW writers..

It was actually kind of funny, I don't typically like Jay Leno, but was flipping through the channels the other night and he was on..(and he crossed the picket line by doing his own writing) and I liked the show with him writing his own material better than previously..

He even chose to do improv during one segment of the show where he had audience participation where they could ask him questions because one of the scheduled guests backed out at the last minute.


----------



## Ravens (Jan 16, 2008)

Hopefully the whole phenomenon of television comes crashing down like Barad-Dur, leaving only a few pinnacles behind, namely, a network for college sports, the Discovery channel (with AiG produced science shows), and the History channel (shows would have to pass Christian peer review). 

For Frodo!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 16, 2008)

I wonder who voted "at the rapture"?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

I did, to be funny!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

btw-I laughed when I got a call from our Idol try out girl (Arielle) who told me she was stopping by to see us before she goes back to school on Monday. She just left our house a moment ago.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

posted in the wrong thread...sorry


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 16, 2008)

houseparent said:


> I don't and didn't want to "fight" about it. I simply was insulted at the tone of the thread . . . and felt a need to stand up for those who may watch the show.



Adam, please forgive my sarcasm. It was meant, tongue-in-cheek since my five kids *all* make fun of me for not "getting into" _any_ of the reality shows. I was being flip and should not have used a pseudo-Christian tone to express my reaction to watching a show with that obnoxious guy (Simon something or other) on it. It has nothing to do with thinking myself superior. My taste in humor runs to the slapstick comedy side that is utterly lowbrow. However, for some reason, I have never enjoyed variety shows that involved dancing or singing (or opera either for that matter).

I meant no disrespect to you and obviously misunderstood your purpose for asking the question. Your final option seemed to invite (or at least permit) a flip response which I gave. Mea culpa!

BTW, I only watch Fox News and very little network television (other than Law & Order and House).


----------



## Ravens (Jan 16, 2008)

I was just joking also, Adam. In retrospect, I probably shouldn't have, given the tone of the thread and what not.

Blessings!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry I got worked up all-I just felt "guilty" for watching the show then started thinking "now wait just a minute here!"

On a side note-a grad from the school I work for (class of 2002) made it to Hollywood!


----------



## Richard King (Jan 16, 2008)

You know I was thinking about something that did happen last night and frankly it was sort of sad but an interesting look at Simon and maybe Brits. (I hope it is unique to him)

If you remember he said the strange thing that he didn't understand about Americans was that they get all happy when someone else does well. He said he didn't understand getting happy over someone else's success. Couldn't grasp it.

Isn't that sad? But I guess it is something Americans can feel good about.


----------



## D. Paul (Jan 16, 2008)

They, I eat, sometimes, frequently usually or , rarely consider and end up saying .

Now, obviously, I've seen it a few times in order to have all those reactions. Now, after all these comments, rebukes etc I'm seriously wishing there was a shamed-face smilie. The one that comes closest sums up those wasted hours spent  and that would be 

Need I repent?

BTW, I voted "Rapture"


----------



## blhowes (Jan 16, 2008)

houseparent said:


> -I like Kelly Clarkson, *Carrie Underwood*, and Jordin Sparks.


Tonight I listened to part of a country music concert of the top 100 duets. Carrie Underwood did a duet with another lady -> 

The rest of the family is upstairs watching you-know-what now. I was helping out my wife by bringing the laundry upstairs, and I stopped by to listen to one the contestants. I didn't catch her name, but she had blond hair and sang beautifully. Wow. Simon even like her!


----------



## Richard King (Jan 16, 2008)

[QUOTE
The rest of the family is upstairs watching you-know-what now. I was helping out my wife by bringing the laundry upstairs, and I stopped by to listen to one the contestants. I didn't catch her name, but she had blond hair and sang beautifully. Wow. Simon even like her![/QUOTE]

She was an anomaly.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jan 16, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Just came from a company meeting and caught up on what I missed in the thread. Interesting.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but for me, I don't NOT watch American Idol because of it being a sinful show or anything, I see it as entertainment...which, for me, isn't entertaining any more. Its (for me) boring and monotonous. Its like watching the same rerun of a Leave it To Beaver show too many times.
> 
> _* I commend you, Adam, for making good use of your time with the girls you work with. I also admire you for having the intestinal fortitude to be able to sit through such a boring, monotonous show and appear to your girls to be enjoying it*_ (jk).


I hardly watch the telly as it is. As for AI, I find absolutely no appeal for it. I think watching the Dead Sea evaporate is more entertaining.

BTW, not to bring up a secular song, but I find that "The Big Money" by Rush is so true to form on all accounts, especially the line "It's the fool on television/ getting paid to play the fool."


----------

